# MF Global's stealing pm's...



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Once again proving that if you dont hold it, it aint yours...

*Trustee to Seize and Liquidate Even the Stored Customer Gold and Silver Bullion From MF Global*

Ouch...

So, those that were holding gold and silver receipts at MF Global will be given 78% of their asset value in paper, are apparently still paying storage fees on pm's that are being taken from them, and prolly dont exist anyway.

Oh, and in the comment section, a great question.
"Who is going to end up with those gold bars when the customers' physical assets are liquidated?"


----------



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

The reminds me of when I was a kid in the 70's and took my girlfriend to the traveling carnival.

I tried to win my girlfriend a teddy bear by knocking down three bowling pins with a softball.

Every time I failed, the Carney would say "_Aw shucks Champ. You almost did it. So close! Here, try again_".

It only took me 7 or 8 repetitions before I learned my lesson because I'm thick-headed and not very smart.

But I did eventually learn.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

If I had and pm's I'd never let anyone hold them for me.Barnam was right about the suckers.


----------

